# Are you ready...



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

...for some football?!?!

We are quickly approaching the best time of the year. Not only will hunting season be upon us in a few short weeks, we only have one more weekend left until there is a football game every weekend until February! (Yes, the Hall of Fame Game is a football game.)

I'm kind of excited for this. Anyone else excited? Any brave predictions for the year for our local teams?

*GO UTES! *


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Any brave predictions for the year for our local teams?
> 
> *GO UTES! *


I predict cougarfans will be insufferable on message boards and sportstalk radio until the rivalry game is over. How's that for going out on a limb. ;-)

Otherwise, I think the Utes will be pretty good, but I'm a bit uneasy that they are getting all this love from the national and regional media. They usually play with an edge derived from being "dissed" by media types and I hope that isn't lost.

I think if Zach Wilson doesn't get killed in his first 4 games, he and the cougs will be pretty decent too. I don't know enough about the Aggies to render an opinion there.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I think all Utah and BYU fans should temper their expectations as we are currently in the media hype-up time of year and both teams will more than likely disappoint. Utes will be good on defense and mediocre at best on the offense. At least the rivalry game will be played with both teams high on hopes...

...any bets that the Utes lose both Moss and Huntley at some points to injuries causing them to once again ask, “What if?”


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If you’re asking if I think Utah or BYU will disappoint, that would depend on the expectation. 

I can see why Utah is favored to win the South. They won it last year, and are returning a large portion of their starters and contributors. It makes logical sense. If they don’t win the South, I will be disappointed. I hope they’re able to take the next step this year, but that is a hope not an expectation. 

For BYU, I don’t really have an expectation other than they will lose on August 29th. If they don’t, I’ll be disappointed. Outside of that, I don’t really think they can disappoint me. 

Utah State and Weber State should both be good again this year too. That will be fun.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Heck no! Still chasing rainbows and smallies and getting ready for 'lopes, sheeps, deers, and elks!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

GO AGGIES!!!!! 

I love this time of year!!! Between Football and Hunting. You gotta love it!

Persoanlly, I think that they are over hyping the Utes. They will be good, but not as good as they are making them out to be. With the Cougs, sorry, but good luck with this year. I do hope that the can beat Utah in the Rivalry.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a cougar alum and fan, but I've trained myself over the last decade to focus all my extra time, energy, and attention on hunting. It's less painful and disappointing that way.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Things won't get interesting until January 2020 for us Bama fans.

ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I love football season. Plenty of nap time
:smile:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Things won't get interesting until January 2020 for us Bama fans.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!


I adopted Clemson as a favorite team recently. We don't have time for Bama fans...


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Lets Go Notre Dame Irish!

Lets Go Detroit Lions!


----------

